

Was Greece just Nuked? - zafka
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/

======
makmanalp
Linkbait title. Tl;dr: the media exaggerates things to sell and forgets about
old issues really fast. It's odd that the title sort of does exactly what the
article is complaining about.

------
presty
seriously, wtf is up with these blog posts? not only it's wrongly linked but
it's also a dupe of TWO dead posts
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2347678> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2347487>

------
abrown28
um.. what?

